
Help Covid-19 Researchers simulate and understand nCov structure - sci_c0
https://foldingathome.org
======
sci_c0
The Folding@home software allows you to share your unused computer power with
worldwide bioresearchers – so that they can research potential cures for
COVID-19, Cancer, Alzheimers and Parkinsons.

